# Bow Sight



## dlotto28 (Feb 8, 2008)

I bought a cobra dr sight a couple months ago and while I really like it when its dialed in it seems to move. First, the rails moved through the frame and I tightened down the allen screws and put glue on the ends of them to hold them in. I am still getting movement from somewhere, so I am looking for new sight ideas that aren't too expensive. I like the sight alot of it would stay adjusted


----------



## fish-n-hunt82 (Dec 13, 2008)

trophy ridge flatliner 5 pin sight works great. for hunting and target shooting. you can get one for about 50 bucks.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

fish-n-hunt82 said:


> trophy ridge flatliner 5 pin sight works great. for hunting and target shooting. you can get one for about 50 bucks.


These are good for the money as are some of the truglo's. But IMO i have a really low-end crappy sight and am saving up for a spot hogg. I just think it will pay out in the end to have great quality. But it's just an opinion.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

What kind of glue did you use?


----------



## pat_est (Sep 5, 2008)

spot-hog all the way top of the line will last forever


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Tru-glo.

Who needs to spend $100+ on a sight when the $40-50 dollar ones work just as well.


----------



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

I personally think that you get what you pay for. Ive used some of the $30-$50 tru glo and comparable sights and have had problems with all of them. I'm shooting a G5 Optix right now and Its awesome. I think you should put a little more money into it, because in the long run it'll last a lot longer than the cheaper sights. Just my 2 cents.

David


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive been shooting the tru-glo sights for some time now. The brite site, is a good solid site, but the pin brightness isnt the greatest. The tru-site by tru-glo is great though. Their all solid built, ive never had movement issues or any problems with any of them.

Id rather spend the extra $50 on gas, extra tags, or expendable items like broadheads.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I spent $200 on mine and coulden't be happier. Such features as dial turn for adjustments! AWSOME! Only way to go IMO. Makes small adjustments easy, instead of when you tighten it it always goes back to the same spot! Also, it sits out alittle further adding accuracy, self dimming for low light and high light comditions.

IMO you buy it ONCE might as well do it right!

I know JJ above me shoots the same site. From the sounds of it he really likes his also!


----------

